

American Giant: The problems with being an overnight success - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21680884

======
chiph
I contributed to their problem (sorry guys!).

I ordered a long-sleeve T, and I like it a lot. For the curious, the cloth has
an excellent feel to it, and it smells like the cotton it's made from, not
some synthetic. It fits pretty much true-to-size -- looser than American
Apparel (which is apparently designed for skinny hipster models), but tighter
than other shirts in that size.

